# [[BUILD LOG]]: Fractal Design Node 304 [[PIC HEAVY]]



## adridu59

Subbed, looks like a great build incoming!


----------



## Black5Lion

subbed too


----------



## Miptzi

great, every Node is something to look at....


----------



## the petes

so parts will be arriving tomorrow as planned from newegg,com. heres the funny thing:

i was hoping that maybe with the shoprunner 2 day shipping subscription that i paid 80 bux for would have made the parts arrive today. for some reason they didnt ship till saturday when the purchase was made at 7 AM on thursday....................

pretty much bogus and i will never spend any kind of money on a free 2 day shipping subscription. at least the shipping was free........then again, the only thing on newegg that had any kind of shipping attached was the Node 304 case which pretty much negated the need for shoprunner.

we all make mistakes i guess. the case shipped from Tennessee literally, 4 hours after purchase and fedex tracking number showed tuesday. no biggy right? i checked in on the tracking again this after noon and noticed that the case arrived in my town's shipping facility and was ready for delivery. then it said out for delivery. then it said, "shipment not ready for delivery"..............WTC?????? you cant deliver it a full day early when you had it on the truck? why take it off and wait another day?

right now i feel like a child in the wee hours of christmas morning staring at what santa brought him and not being able to open it till mom and dad get up.

at least it will be here tomorrow with the rest and hopefully i will be able to take some initial picks before it gets too late in the evening.


----------



## the petes

so this is what finally showed up (rather late) on tuesday night. its already built because i wanted to test it before i went through the trouble of completing the build log. i have the weekend off so i will be taking everything apart and doing size comparisons as well as mini unboxings (pun intended) of the various components for those who are curious. i also need to paint the exterior of the XFX 6870 white which will be going back into my AMD black and white rig titled "Vader" as soon as im able to purchase an MSI GTX 670OC. im also expecting the PP05 short cable system from Silverstone this coming monday and sleeveing will commence. im using paracord but i might change to a bitspower or MDPC (if i can afford it) sleeve if the paracord doesnt work out.

so theres a short update on whats going on with this build. sit back and stay tuned









EDIT: the Corsair stuff was bought previously but will be used in this build rather than the Vader rig.


----------



## deadmau420

Can't wait to see how this comes together I have virtually the exact same build.

i5 3570k
Silverstone PSU
Silverstone PSU short cables
Asrock Z77E-ITX
8GB 1600MHZ
H60

I have 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-15s but can I even fit them in this case on the h60 radiator?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Can't wait to see how this comes together I have virtually the exact same build.
> 
> i5 3570k
> Silverstone PSU
> Silverstone PSU short cables
> Asrock Z77E-ITX
> 8GB 1600MHZ
> H60
> 
> I have 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-15s but can I even fit them in this case on the h60 radiator?


i had 2 of the sp120s and it worked fine. i took one of them off because the noise was ridiculous. im not a wuss when it comes to fan noise but it was just horrible. i even used the voltage reducers and it didnt make much of a difference. make sure you have a fan splitter since theres only 1 CPU header.

what case are you using? the node 304?


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> i had 2 of the sp120s and it worked fine. i took one of them off because the noise was ridiculous. im not a wuss when it comes to fan noise but it was just horrible. i even used the voltage reducers and it didnt make much of a difference. make sure you have a fan splitter since theres only 1 CPU header.
> 
> what case are you using? the node 304?


Sorry, some reason I don't get notifications to my email when people respond to my posts. Any idea how to set it so that it will even for posts inside threads, not just threads i'm subscribed to.

Anyhow, yes, I'm using the Node 304, I put everything together sloppily because I needed a computer to use. But it's far from finished, I basically just left everything stock, left the stock fan, still figuring out how I'm going to go about the H60 install. So you did manage to fit two fans on the radiator all within the constraints of this case, that's interesting. Since the H60 didn't come with pushpull screws, do you know where I can get longer screws?

You mentioned you slapped on two Corsair SP120s, what's funny is people around these boards have been saying that the noise on the GT AP-15 is unbearable and have been finding better or similar options like the Cougar Vortex. I've been reading over and over so much that my AP-15s are gonna have an annoying whine so i've been proactively preparing to switch to another set of fans, and the SP120s was what I was going to try, but after reading your experience, I may have to pass. I'm still earning about fans to be honest. I never even knew there's PWM vs non-PWM. So right now I have to figure out what my best options are considering my case, and motherboard fan pins. Should I go non-pwm for the H60 radiator, and then PWM for the other two included case fans? They are awesome in terms of quietness, but they don't seem to be that good at cooling, I'd like your thoughts on the case fans too. I did a quick skim of noiseblockers webpage, because I read that name a lot across the forums, but don't know much about it yet.

Another note, I also had to use the stock 8pin ATX cable that came with the powersupply instead of the shorter one that came with the accessory short cable kit, it was too short to get to the spot on the motherboard, strange, but no bug deal eitherway. I also had to bend some of the cables the 8pin atx, and the Pci-express, near the end that goes into the powersupply because otherwise they'd conflict with my GPU, is this a problem? If I didn't bend them down there's no way to get the GPU installed. I'll try to update with pictures soon. Not trying to hijack or anything, just wanted to bounce some feedback off someone with similar build.

Are you gonna try overclocking soon? I'll be curious if we end up around the same temps and clock and what not.


----------



## the petes

and here it begins....

so i was finally able to take some pictures and do a little testing and what not today. i had to cover some shifts which is why this has been soooo late.

*Fractal Design Node 304*






















*Review*

The Good:
Fractal Design is known for making beautiful and functional cases. The Node 304 is no exception. The idea of mounting the PSU in the front of the chassis is not a new concept as a few case manufacturers like Lian-Li and Silverstone. The implementation of the front mounted PSU enables buyers to upgrade their CPU cooling to a 120/140mm water cooling setup or large metallic fan sinks (if motherboard socket layout supports it). I for one like this idea and have used a simple Corsair H60 (2013) with single fan for my cooling needs. the weight distribution seams a bit more even due to this placement. The case is no longer heavier towards the back since all components are even spread in the case. The removable HDD bays/cages are an added bonus. Not everyone has 6 HDDs and SSDs. Im using a 3.5" 160GB WD drive and a 2.5" Seagate 250GB drive. No need to clog up a gaming rig with drive bays if they arent being used. The front USB3 and brushed aluminum front panel are a nice touch as well. The USB3 cable has a built in USB2 extension in case you dont use USB3 like me.

The Bad:
First off is the paint. the exterior and interior black colors are outstanding and the texture is wonderful. The drive bays on the other hand are not as superb. The white paint has a lot of contamination almost as if they were being sprayed outside on a windy day. Im talking rocks and squigley little strands of cotton that a lot of us have experienced painting our cases or anything in general. Not too impressed with this but its not a huge issue. I found the cleanest one and used it. I might be sand blasting and refinishing in the near future. The sliding retainer for the GPU is a little bit funky. im not sure if the holes were ever meant to be able to tighten down the card like a normal ATX case because this one is soooo far off that im most likely going to be using zip ties to keep the card from shaking around if i ever transport it. And the last thing, i wish the fan controller was located on the front side of the case near the USB. having to use a single molex connector to supply power to it and in turn, the front fans is a bit annoying. It just clutters things up. For my application, i was unable to use the PW LED. my board doesnt support it which is quite strange.

So this is just a simple mini review of the case. Im not a professional reviewer of computer parts so i probably missed a few things. Feel free to ask questions if youre curious about something. Now on to the MSI Z77IA-E53 Mother Board.


----------



## GrayMatter

I currently considering a build that is the exact same as yours but with a Gigabyte HD7870 Instead of the 6870. I am very excited to see how your build goes as I am anxious to get started on mine.


----------



## the petes

*MSI Z77IA-E53*













*Review*

The Good:
The MSI Z77IA-E53 Mini ITX Mother Board is feature packed and a solid contender. At less than 150.00 USD, you get USB 3.0, PCI-E 3.0, 2 DIMM slots capable of 16 GB DDR3 total memory at 2800+ MTs, Bluetooth 3.0 and native 802.11 b/g/n wifi at the rear I/O, 2 SATA 3 as well as 2 SATA 2 connections, and a decent VRM for Overclocking. The layout of the board is adequate for those wanting to use an AIO CPU cooler such as the Corsair line of 120mm water coolers or 140mm NZXT Kraken water coolers (please note that the Kraken hasent been tested on this particular setup). If you plan to use a fan sink assembly, please check overclock.net or a simple Google search for compatibility since the CPU socket is closer to the PCI slot than the ASUS or EVGA branded Z77 ITX boards. The blue heat sinks for the VRM and Z77 chipset are a nice touch and contrast well on the dark brown/black PCB. You shouldnt have a problem connecting the 24 pin cable from your power supply on this board though the CPU power cable might have a longer reach depending on how long your cable is. Ive found the distance to be adequate and actually excessive with the length of the cable on my power supply. The Silverstone PP05 short cable kit should remedy the excessive length and tidy the interior quite well.

The Bad:
Theres only a couple things that i found to be less appealing but not a deal breaker. The hoses on my Corsair H60 block touch the ram and bend it slightly. Im not too worried about this and i wouldnt make a big deal about it. The other think is the lack of fan connectors. It would have been nice to have at least 3 fan connectors since most people are probably going to be using this as a gaming rig. The Node 304 comes equipped with 2 92mm fans at the front and a 140mm in the rear. Assuming you will be using all 3 fans, youre pretty much SOL unless you use the fan controller which is pretty much useless short of powering the 2 front fans.

So thats the short and skinny of it. Ive got the 3570K OCd to 4.2 with no V bump and thats pretty much it for not. Im still reading into OCing Intel CPUs and will update this thread with speeds and temps. Also, im using the Corsair Vengeance 1600 MTs 8GB kit that i as using in my AMD rig. XMP profile enabled and its running at said speed at 1.3v AND i had the Corsair back plate installed simply because i didnt feel the need to remove it just to take a few pictures. And now on to the power supply.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Sorry, some reason I don't get notifications to my email when people respond to my posts. Any idea how to set it so that it will even for posts inside threads, not just threads i'm subscribed to.
> 
> Anyhow, yes, I'm using the Node 304, I put everything together sloppily because I needed a computer to use. But it's far from finished, I basically just left everything stock, left the stock fan, still figuring out how I'm going to go about the H60 install. So you did manage to fit two fans on the radiator all within the constraints of this case, that's interesting. Since the H60 didn't come with pushpull screws, do you know where I can get longer screws?
> 
> You mentioned you slapped on two Corsair SP120s, what's funny is people around these boards have been saying that the noise on the GT AP-15 is unbearable and have been finding better or similar options like the Cougar Vortex. I've been reading over and over so much that my AP-15s are gonna have an annoying whine so i've been proactively preparing to switch to another set of fans, and the SP120s was what I was going to try, but after reading your experience, I may have to pass. I'm still earning about fans to be honest. I never even knew there's PWM vs non-PWM. So right now I have to figure out what my best options are considering my case, and motherboard fan pins. Should I go non-pwm for the H60 radiator, and then PWM for the other two included case fans? They are awesome in terms of quietness, but they don't seem to be that good at cooling, I'd like your thoughts on the case fans too. I did a quick skim of noiseblockers webpage, because I read that name a lot across the forums, but don't know much about it yet.
> 
> Another note, I also had to use the stock 8pin ATX cable that came with the powersupply instead of the shorter one that came with the accessory short cable kit, it was too short to get to the spot on the motherboard, strange, but no bug deal eitherway. I also had to bend some of the cables the 8pin atx, and the Pci-express, near the end that goes into the powersupply because otherwise they'd conflict with my GPU, is this a problem? If I didn't bend them down there's no way to get the GPU installed. I'll try to update with pictures soon. Not trying to hijack or anything, just wanted to bounce some feedback off someone with similar build.
> 
> Are you gonna try overclocking soon? I'll be curious if we end up around the same temps and clock and what not.


I took some pictures of the radiator installed with both SP120s and theres no clearance issues as you can see:




My MSI board doesnt have the PWM/voltage setting for the fans in the BIOS as my AMD 900FX. Not sure if i just havent been looking hard enough. Im currently only using the one fan and will be using the single fan until i can figure this out. as for the PSU cables, bending them down is perfectly fine. Theyre strong and wont cause any kind of shorting out or issues unless one of the wires comes out of the connector which is highly unlikely. I flipped the PSU and only used 2 screws on the top to mount it. Fitment of the GPU was easier since the bulk of the cables arent directly behind the GPU. Im curious about your 8 pin not being able to reach. i hope i dont have to retain my stock 8 pin. Its soooooooooooooo long and annoying.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> I currently considering a build that is the exact same as yours but with a Gigabyte HD7870 Instead of the 6870. I am very excited to see how your build goes as I am anxious to get started on mine.


Im going to be upgrading to the MSI GTX 670 PE OC. The 6870 is just so i have a GPU for the time being. It was taken from my AMD rig as noted in the OP.


----------



## the petes

*Silverstone ST55F-G 550W Full Modular 80+ Gold Power Supply*







*Review*

The Good:
550 watts/600 max, 80+ Gold power efficiency, fully modular cables and best of all, only 140mm in length. I didnt do a size comparison of this PSU and my normal sized TX750 because i didnt want to tear it out of my AMD rig and mess up the cable management. Simply take a ruler to yours and line up the 140mm length to compare for yourself. Im quite impressed with the small form factor of this PSU especially in the Node 304. I specifically chose this PSU for this case because it had such a small size (thats NOT what she said) and it was modular. The cables do extend out of the PSU as they should but no so extreme as a lot of reviewers have stated. Last time i checked, copper cables do bend with ease and do retain that shape pretty well. Originally i had the orientation in the case with the fan facing down, drawing air in from the bottom. I have changed that and now have the fan facing upward, drawing air from inside the case. This helped eliminate most of the cramping issues with a long GPU installed.

The Bad:
My only complaint with this PSU is the length of the cables. Im still amazed with the fact that these PSUs are aimed toward SFF builds and yet the cables are ridiculously long. Tiny cases need tiny cables! Other than that, this is a very solid PSU and am excited to be using it for the foreseeable future. I should also note that there is one more sata pwr cable included in the box though i am not using it.

So now that the PSU has been reviewed, its on to the build itself.


----------



## the petes

*The Build*




*Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste*



*Corsair H60 with Corsair SP120 High Performance Fan*



*Note the distance between the bottom of the fan and the top of the water block*



*This is just to prove that you can do a push/pull config. in this case*






*Definitely touches but isnt an issue*


*This is what i was saying about the PSU cable length. Super long*


*This is a mod that was originally supposed to be completed for my AMD rig. I intended on purchasing the MSI 670 with the rest of this build but didnt have the funds to do so. still looks great in this rig though. To see the original, go to XFX's website*






*I used the same Noctua Thermal Paste on the GPU*


*Technically, i didnt void the warranty per the sticker on the back screws







*


*The white paint really makes the GPU standout. Too bad it isnt more powerful*



*This is why i flipped the PSU. much more room*





*Cluttered but it will do for now*


So thats the Node 304 Build. I still have the PP05 short cable kit coming which should be here on tuesday evening. Hopefully the sleeving process wont take toooo much time. I will be taking pictures and updating that process over the coming week. I hope you enjoy and feel free to comment


----------



## the petes

So the Silverstone PP05 short cable kit from Newegg showed up this afternoon which was awesome! UPS is normally insanely late. So far i have completed sleeving on the 2 6 pin VGA cables and the 8 pin CPU cable. I didnt take any pictures of the process unfortunately but i will take some tomorrow when i tackle the 24 pin ATX cable. Im using 25 feet each of Black, Gray and Colonial Blue from *supplycaptain.com*. The entire shipment was only around 11 bucks which is a great deal for cheap sleeving. The only problem with paracord is burnt and sliced fingers as well as the issue of getting it to stretch to length for a tight fit. Out of the 20 cables i have sleeved, only 2 of them were re-done due to inadequate length. Not bad considering this is my first time sleeving cables.

This is the color scheme i am doing. Im not going to sleeve the SATA cable just yet because of the way i have it hidden. No need to mess with something that you cant see.



This pattern will not change so thank you for not suggesting a different pattern









My fingers hurt and i am tired. Ill be back tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## the petes

Heres the 24 pin cable, the tool and paracord im using. The tool is a Lamptron PSU tool from frozencpu.com. The tool works great and i have no complaints about it. Some say that the pin removal tool is flimsy and can break easily. This is completely false as i have had no issues with it bending or near breaking. If you use the tool right, it will last and you will be able to use it for the next 20 years!


----------



## GrayMatter

Awesome, glad to know it is going well. I now have parts on the way, my build is going to be as follows:

Processor: Intel Core i5 3570K
Motherboard: Asrock Z77E-ITX
RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600
CPU cooling: Corsair H60 with push/pull Cooler master sickleflow fans
Thermal paste: Artic Silver Ceramique 2
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7870
PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus St50f-p (500w) with short cable kit (replace fan with a quieter 120mm, reports are that the stock fan is way to loud @~2300 rpm, a mix up at silverstone caused the wrong fans to be installed)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 640GB
SSD: Kingston Hyperx 3k 90GB
Case: Fractal Designs Node 304

I would like to see pictures of the individual wire sleeving with paracord, as I am considering giving it a try for the first time for this rig. How time consuming is it?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> Awesome, glad to know it is going well. I now have parts on the way, my build is going to be as follows:
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i5 3570K
> Motherboard: Asrock Z77E-ITX
> RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600
> CPU cooling: Corsair H60 with push/pull Cooler master sickleflow fans
> Thermal paste: Artic Silver Ceramique 2
> GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7870
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus St50f-p (500w) with short cable kit (replace fan with a quieter 120mm, reports are that the stock fan is way to loud @~2300 rpm, a mix up at silverstone caused the wrong fans to be installed)
> HDD: WD Caviar Black 640GB
> SSD: Kingston Hyperx 3k 90GB
> Case: Fractal Designs Node 304
> 
> I would like to see pictures of the individual wire sleeving with paracord, as I am considering giving it a try for the first time for this rig. How time consuming is it?


Nice component list with a couple exceptions: 1. The Silverstone PP05 short cable kit is a MUST with this case. Everything is incredibly cluttered and just plain nasty for air flow as well as looks. I would invest in that kit AND the same PSU that i have. Unfortunately the one youve chosen only has a single PCIe cable with 2 6 pin connector, the short kit comes with 4, 6+2 pin cables which wont be able to power your video card since the PSU youve chosen has only one PCIe modular connection.
2. I wouldnt remove the fan from the PSU unless youre okay with voiding your warranty.
3. The sickle flow fans are complete crap other than the fact they look cool with the LEDs lit up in your case. The rated CFM, from what im hearing from people in this forum, isnt 79 but more like 30 or 40. Plus they wont give you the performance youre looking for because they arent meant for a static pressure application like a radiator or heat sink.

Thats just my thoughts and you dont have to take them to heart. You may find that im wrong and are okay with what youve bought and the performance youre getting.







This is what i have gotten done so far today. ill take detailed pictures of the whole thing when its done. This process is EXTREMELY time consuming. Prepare to spend at least 6 hours or longer sleeving. Paracord for me is only a pain because sometimes i have to really pull on it to get it to stretch. Ive only scrapped 2 cut sleeves due to length issues and this is my first time. Also, your fingers are going to get burned and cut up like freddy cruger so prepare for that as well. Its not the most fun thing to spend so many hours on but the end result is worth it. Its kind of like getting a tattoo.

Lutro0 has a few REALLY GOOD videos on youtube where he details and sleeves cables with MDPC and paracord in various styles. Thats where i went and so should you


----------



## the petes

Okay guys, this is it for the sleeving portion of my Node 304 build. the 24 pin was an exceptional pain in my arse! for some odd reason, Silverstone mirrored the pinout on the PSU which made it difficult to put back together. I had to Google the 24 pin pinout and go one by one, connecting the wires to the one side. I suggest anyone who is going to be using the Stridor PSUs to get a pinout image and go from there. Keep in mind that it wont be pretty like the Lutro0 24 pin examples on the *"Sleeved Cable Color Example Gallery and Color Suggestion Thread"*







Thanks again for checking out my build log. As soon as taxes are done and my bank account is a little fatter, i will be posting new stuff like the GPU, SSD and Hybrid HDD.


----------



## Miptzi

too much PSU cables, but going great nonetheless


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> too much PSU cables, but going great nonetheless


Too much PSU cables? I only sleeved the 24, 8 pin and 2 6pin cables. Seams adequate to me


----------



## GrayMatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Nice component list with a couple exceptions: 1. The Silverstone PP05 short cable kit is a MUST with this case. Everything is incredibly cluttered and just plain nasty for air flow as well as looks. I would invest in that kit AND the same PSU that i have. Unfortunately the one youve chosen only has a single PCIe cable with 2 6 pin connector, the short kit comes with 4, 6+2 pin cables which wont be able to power your video card since the PSU youve chosen has only one PCIe modular connection.
> 2. I wouldnt remove the fan from the PSU unless youre okay with voiding your warranty.
> 3. The sickle flow fans are complete crap other than the fact they look cool with the LEDs lit up in your case. The rated CFM, from what im hearing from people in this forum, isnt 79 but more like 30 or 40. Plus they wont give you the performance youre looking for because they arent meant for a static pressure application like a radiator or heat sink.


Thanks for the suggestions, I already have the short cable kit. I guess I didn't do my research fully enough on the PSU and short cable kit. Just like you said only one pci-e power cable that splits into 1 6pin and 1 6+2 pin. A cable like this is not included in the short cable kit. Unfortunately I already have the power supply. I guess I could return it and get the same one you have, or just use the regular sized cable for the PSU, as I think there would be room. Also, I know that that would void the warranty, I planned on using it stock for a while to see if it indeed was too loud, and then deciding whether or not to replace it. I am using the sickleflow fans on another rig right now in push/pull with the H60 and it has worked great, but that is in a midtower case with good airflow, not a small itx case. Do you have specific suggestions on fans with a higher static pressure?

Edit: After reading this I am definitely going to find some new fans.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I already have the short cable kit. I guess I didn't do my research fully enough on the PSU and short cable kit. Just like you said only one pci-e power cable that splits into 1 6pin and 1 6+2 pin. A cable like this is not included in the short cable kit. Unfortunately I already have the power supply. I guess I could return it and get the same one you have, or just use the regular sized cable for the PSU, as I think there would be room. Also, I know that that would void the warranty, I planned on using it stock for a while to see if it indeed was too loud, and then deciding whether or not to replace it. I am using the sickleflow fans on another rig right now in push/pull with the H60 and it has worked great, but that is in a midtower case with good airflow, not a small itx case. Do you have specific suggestions on fans with a higher static pressure?
> 
> Edit: After reading this I am definitely going to find some new fans.


I didnt want to burst your bubble!!! it happens to all of us now and again. Because of that, i research FOREVER and go back and forth for months before i decide on what i think will be viable.

This build had a major flaw, only 2 fan headers! I forgot to take into consideration the H60 pump power lead! I calculated the 2 SP 120s and the 2 front fans but not the pump. I was using a left over fan splitter for the SPs and one i had bought for the front fans. I really wanted to delete the fan controller because i didnt want to clutter things up with a molex cable for a single connection.

So what i did was connect the molex and hid it behind the front panel, connected a modified molex to 3 pin fan extension to accept a 4 pin PWM fan splitter and connected the 2 front fans:



Works great! Fitment is perfect behind the front panel too.

As for fans, that Anandtech article pretty much summed it up. A lot of people right now are using the Cougar Vortex fans but that could just be due to aesthetics. I would go with the SP 120s because i own them and they work well or the Noctua NF-F12s because of trusted reviews. I would youtube some videos


----------



## Miptzi

I'm probably the only non -adept of the sleeving stuff.

adds too much "mass" to route and visual "pollution"

hidden cables is the only way for me


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> I'm probably the only non -adept of the sleeving stuff.
> 
> adds too much "mass" to route and visual "pollution"
> 
> hidden cables is the only way for me


Got any suggestions on how to hide them? Ive always been curious about how to hide cables in a tiny itx case









EDIT: what does "visual pollution" mean? This build is a show piece kind of like a 65 custom mustang. Purely aesthetic. I mean, who wants to look at fugly, poor full sleeved wires anyway?


----------



## 2002dunx

I have had to replace an ATX connector on a board, so soldered the PSU wires to the reverse side, no wires visible








The other route is a decorative covering panel....

dunx

P.S. The cables might look nice "stitched" together to reduce the bulk ?


----------



## GrayMatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> As for fans, that Anandtech article pretty much summed it up. A lot of people right now are using the Cougar Vortex fans but that could just be due to aesthetics. I would go with the SP 120s because i own them and they work well or the Noctua NF-F12s because of trusted reviews. I would youtube some videos


I ended up going with NZXT Performance 120mm fans, they seemed to be the best combination of cooling performance, noise, and cost. They also match the other fans nicely. This is a budjet build for me. I really wanted something that was smaller for my dorm room. I am scavaging from my current ATX build for some parts like the hard drive, SSD, Cooler, and GPU. I am then selling my ATX build with and regular tower cooler and an HD4870 to one of my friends who wants to get into PC gaming.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> I have had to replace an ATX connector on a board, so soldered the PSU wires to the reverse side, no wires visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other route is a decorative covering panel....
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. The cables might look nice "stitched" together to reduce the bulk ?


just bought the board, not going to trash it with my non existent soldering ability and theres no way any kind of panel to cover the wires would look cool. its in a Node 304








Also, stitching would make the wires look worse. the wires are pre bent in the package and theres no way to straighten them out shy of replacing each and every one of them with new wire and crimps.

EDIT: the bulk is what i was going for. i explained that the PSU doesnt match the connections on the board so its a little but funky. i had to re wire the 24 pin in a criss-cross pattern.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> I ended up going with NZXT Performance 120mm fans, they seemed to be the best combination of cooling performance, noise, and cost. They also match the other fans nicely. This is a budjet build for me. I really wanted something that was smaller for my dorm room. I am scavaging from my current ATX build for some parts like the hard drive, SSD, Cooler, and GPU. I am then selling my ATX build with and regular tower cooler and an HD4870 to one of my friends who wants to get into PC gaming.


Not sure which fans those are! I see a couple on newegg and whichever you chose should do fine.

If youre going to do a log, let me know, im subbin


----------



## GrayMatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Not sure which fans those are! I see a couple on newegg and whichever you chose should do fine.
> 
> If youre going to do a log, let me know, im subbin


They were part of Anandtech review, they did very well. I might have to start a log. If I do I will post the think here. I was fooling around with the case and my PSU today, just to make sure they worked while I am waiting for other parts to be delivered. I discovered that the fan control switch on the case would short out the PSU, stopping it and the fans, when the switch was moved. I connected the fans straight to the PSU and had no problems. At the low setting only the rear fan has enough power to turn, at the medium setting none of the fans turn, and on high all the fans work fine. Once again though if the switch was moved while the PSU was on, it would shut down. I have know idea what is going on, it is obviously a problem with the fan controller built into the case though. I have contacted Fractal Designs and am waiting for a response. Any suggestions or ideas you guys have on how to fix this would be appreciated!


----------



## Miptzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Got any suggestions on how to hide them? Ive always been curious about how to hide cables in a tiny itx case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: what does "visual pollution" mean? This build is a show piece kind of like a 65 custom mustang. Purely aesthetic. I mean, who wants to look at fugly, poor full sleeved wires anyway?


its not about bad sleeving, if you understood that.
its about sleeved cables demanding more space, and demanding to be visible.
I personally dont like att whore cables ,I prefer them non visible.... no offense intented


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> its about sleeved cables demanding more space


Isn't Paracord thicker than regular sleeve like MDPC's?


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> just bought the board, not going to trash it with my non existent soldering ability and theres no way any kind of panel to cover the wires would look cool. its in a Node 304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stitching would make the wires look worse. the wires are pre bent in the package and theres no way to straighten them out shy of replacing each and every one of them with new wire and crimps.
> 
> EDIT: the bulk is what i was going for. i explained that the PSU doesnt match the connections on the board so its a little but funky. i had to re wire the 24 pin in a criss-cross pattern.


Was really a reply to Miptzi









If you had the mad soldering skills then removing the PSU socket and hard wiring would have made a tidy job of it, as Silverstone did a balls-up of the original job, IMHO. I don't have a problem with any build someone takes the time to do, thus I can't criticise what suits you on your project









dunx


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miptzi*
> 
> its not about bad sleeving, if you understood that.
> its about sleeved cables demanding more space, and demanding to be visible.
> I personally dont like att whore cables ,I prefer them non visible.... no offense intented


Thats great man. Im glad that you like your cables hidden and thank you for sharing that in my build log haha


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Isn't Paracord thicker than regular sleeve like MDPC's?


MDPC is WAY thinner than paracord for sure. I chose paracord because it was cheap and ive never sleeved anything before. I wasnt about to waste $75 on product from Deutchland and then jack it up! Soon though......maybe.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> They were part of Anandtech review, they did very well. I might have to start a log. If I do I will post the think here. I was fooling around with the case and my PSU today, just to make sure they worked while I am waiting for other parts to be delivered. I discovered that the fan control switch on the case would short out the PSU, stopping it and the fans, when the switch was moved. I connected the fans straight to the PSU and had no problems. At the low setting only the rear fan has enough power to turn, at the medium setting none of the fans turn, and on high all the fans work fine. Once again though if the switch was moved while the PSU was on, it would shut down. I have know idea what is going on, it is obviously a problem with the fan controller built into the case though. I have contacted Fractal Designs and am waiting for a response. Any suggestions or ideas you guys have on how to fix this would be appreciated!


It probably doesnt work because of the design of the tiny PCB that the leads connect to. Not sure how that stuff works to be honest. I submitted an email to Fractal about my HDD LED not working and im pretty sure that im never going to get a response. if it takes a couple weeks, ill probably spam them an email once or twice a day until they reply!!!


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> I took some pictures of the radiator installed with both SP120s and theres no clearance issues as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MSI board doesnt have the PWM/voltage setting for the fans in the BIOS as my AMD 900FX. Not sure if i just havent been looking hard enough. Im currently only using the one fan and will be using the single fan until i can figure this out. as for the PSU cables, bending them down is perfectly fine. Theyre strong and wont cause any kind of shorting out or issues unless one of the wires comes out of the connector which is highly unlikely. I flipped the PSU and only used 2 screws on the top to mount it. Fitment of the GPU was easier since the bulk of the cables arent directly behind the GPU. Im curious about your 8 pin not being able to reach. i hope i dont have to retain my stock 8 pin. Its soooooooooooooo long and annoying.


Thanks for the pictures, yea you're right, push/pull will definitely be able to clear. Great work you've done so far man!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, yea you're right, push/pull will definitely be able to clear. Great work you've done so far man!


Hey thanks! It was a super fun build and i cant wait for the GPU and SSD to really crank things up.


----------



## the petes

"Hello Kerry,

I'm sorry to hear that the Hard Drive Activity LED is not working properly. I would be more than happy to send you a replacement, but first I just need a few pieces of information. Just fill out this form and email it back to us and we will get your replacement part sent out to as soon as possible."

Looks like Fractal is going to come through with the replacement HDD LED!! So glad i bought a Fractal Design case


----------



## GrayMatter

Yep, they came through for me too, I have a new fan controller on the way. My processor arrived today, so I'll get to start my build tonight.


----------



## the petes

So since this is my first adventure into the realm of Intel overclocking, im in need of a little help. The voltage is at "auto" with a 42 multiplier. Nothing else is changed and my memory is running with XMP 1600MTs at 1.3v.

*CPUID and HW Monitor temps*

*
MSI Control Center*


If anyone has any advice or a short tutorial, please tell me! I dont the time to go through every forum thread looking for the answer and i dont have the time to go through every Google search. Maybe someone has a similar ITX build? im only looking to go as far as 4.8 if thats even possible.

Thanks guys!


----------



## adridu59

Hey, checkout Sin's guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_20


----------



## GrayMatter

My build is together, everything went smoothly. I may give paracord sleeving a try, I'll probably do it just one cable at a time over a period of months







As for overclocking I am with adridu59, check out Sin's guide. To the OP, would you mind If I post up some pictures of my build on here?


----------



## Kart86

Why not make your own build thread?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> My build is together, everything went smoothly. I may give paracord sleeving a try, I'll probably do it just one cable at a time over a period of months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for overclocking I am with adridu59, check out Sin's guide. To the OP, would you mind If I post up some pictures of my build on here?


I dont mind if you post your build pics! Im anxious to see them!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kart86*
> 
> Why not make your own build thread?


Calm down man! Its not a big deal. As you can plainly see, we both have similar builds with similar components so why would i mind if he were to post them on here? Wheres your build anyway? i dont see anything in your sig......


----------



## GrayMatter

I finally got around to taking some pictures, for got to do that while I was putting it together.







HD 7870 fit no problem, Silverstone ST50F-P worked great









My favorite way to keep SATA cables managed: coil them around a screwdriver shaft.



Well that is my humble build, maybe some fancy sleeving in the future, we shall see. Sorry about my crappy camera and lighting


----------



## deadmau420

I guess greymatter could have made his own thread if he wanted to show off his build, but pete's thread has made a great spot for individuals with VERY VERY similar builds trying to help each other through this. Sorry for the hijackings pete, will get my pics and notes up soon. Shooting for 4.6 w/h60 on Asrock z77e-itx, just been really busy, hang tight.


----------



## GrayMatter

4.6 should be fairly easy. With the H60 (now being RMA'd) I hit 4.5 stable easy with just a slight bump in vcore.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> 4.6 should be fairly easy. With the H60 (now being RMA'd) I hit 4.5 stable easy with just a slight bump in vcore.


Thats awesome! I cant get ANYTHING stable higher than 4.2. It boggles my mind really. every review ive seen show 4.4-4.8 with an H60 or better. Not sure if im doing something wrong but its just not happening for me. 4.2 is without higher vcore. ive tried 1.2, 1.25, 1.3 and 1.35. NOTHING seams to work.


----------



## GrayMatter

That's too bad. I got up to 4.4 by just changing the multiplier. 4.5 took bumping the turbo boost voltage up a touch. Is your processor set to use offset voltage? Temperatures were not a problem for me at 4.5 with the H60.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> That's too bad. I got up to 4.4 by just changing the multiplier. 4.5 took bumping the turbo boost voltage up a touch. Is your processor set to use offset voltage? Temperatures were not a problem for me at 4.5 with the H60.


First time Intel build......................


----------



## GrayMatter

Me too!


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> Me too!


So i was able to get 4.4 with 1.28v. Not sure if i should be concerned with temps though. The test was Prime blend as small FFt's shot the temp up to 80+ after only a minute. This is as stable as i can get it for the time being.



EDIT: Update your Signature and show off your rig!!!


----------



## GrayMatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> So i was able to get 4.4 with 1.28v. Not sure if i should be concerned with temps though. The test was Prime blend as small FFt's shot the temp up to 80+ after only a minute. This is as stable as i can get it for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Update your Signature and show off your rig!!!


When I did my overclocking I did my initial testing of a clock setting by running 5min of Prime95 blend. If it became unstable or the temp exceeded 85 C at any point, I considered it a fail and downed the multiplier by 1. After getting to 4.5, which is all I wanted to do, I let Prime95 blend run for a full hour with the same pass/fail requirements as the initial testing to ensure stability. I guess it just looks like your processor doesn't overclock well. With overclocking it really is just the luck of the draw. It could also potentially be your motherboard holding you back. Also I can't stress how important it is to have your bios set to offset voltage. When you overclock the processor and it is at full load the vcore actually drops significantly, your BIOS should have a voltage setting that can be set to offset. With this on the processor will attempt to adjust the vcore up at full load.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> When I did my overclocking I did my initial testing of a clock setting by running 5min of Prime95 blend. If it became unstable or the temp exceeded 85 C at any point, I considered it a fail and downed the multiplier by 1. After getting to 4.5, which is all I wanted to do, I let Prime95 blend run for a full hour with the same pass/fail requirements as the initial testing to ensure stability. I guess it just looks like your processor doesn't overclock well. With overclocking it really is just the luck of the draw. It could also potentially be your motherboard holding you back. Also I can't stress how important it is to have your bios set to offset voltage. When you overclock the processor and it is at full load the vcore actually drops significantly, your BIOS should have a voltage setting that can be set to offset. With this on the processor will attempt to adjust the vcore up at full load.


offset coltage? my UEFI doesnt have that setting. possibly vdroop?


----------



## GrayMatter

Could be, it might be motherboard specific. Look it up in you manual or search online.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> Could be, it might be motherboard specific. Look it up in you manual or search online.


It definitely doesnt have that setting.


----------



## the petes

So i purchased the Seagate Momentus XT 750GB HDD from Amazon on monday the 4th, free super saver shipping which tracking from USPS states "Saturday, February 9th" as the estimated delivery date. Not sure whats going on with that but the mail has already arrived for today and wait for it..................no drive. My PO tends to supply the trucks with whatever they want regardless of when the item is supposed to be delivered. I would have paid for regular shipping if i knew i was going to be a victim of PO lag. Maybe this coming monday will be the day im selected to receive my drive..........


----------



## ComputerEd

Nice to see some Node 304 builds. This case offers a point between the smaller foot print but limited build options of say a Lian Li Q25 and the open build choices but bulkier case of the Prodigy.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerEd*
> 
> Nice to see some Node 304 builds. This case offers a point between the smaller foot print but limited build options of say a Lian Li Q25 and the open build choices but bulkier case of the Prodigy.


I was originally going to go with the Q08B but opted out due to the lack of clearance for a front mounted H60 and at least a GTX 660Ti. I still love that case though. My next choice was of course the Prodigy..... Again, opted out due to the huge size of it and the fact that everyone is getting broken case feet/handles. Didnt want to mess with that. The node had everything i wanted and more and i couldnt be happier! Im actually looking to buy the new Arc Midi V2 for my black and white themed AMD "vader" build.


----------



## the petes

So after a couple weeks of messing around with the Momentus XT drive, ive got to say that i like it alot. Ive tested the speed with 2 other drives and this one is noticeably faster. Its not SSD faster but i could care less. For me to get an SSD would be a complete waste. I dont really care if windows loads a few seconds faster than this drive. Programs load quickly just the same. Ill wait another year and maybe ill jump on that band wagon. The one thing i dont like about this drive is, of course, the missing 50GB of space. It would be more fare to customers if drive companies would list an aproximate number instead of how much space theres supposed to be if the disk was in square form. Its kind of annoying you know? I paid for 750 GB and expect to get 750, not 700. I would have paid for it even if it listed a true 700 GB storage space. im just weird i suppose.

Taxes are done and its almost time to make the most important purchase.........the video card!!! The MSI GTX 680 PE (lightning style) is what im deciding on simply because i want to have the card for a few years without having to upgrade. This one in particular is cheaper than the lightning because its not overclocked. Like 40 bux cheaper. why would i spend more money on something that will more than likely overclock just as easily. The card also has the GPU reactor as well as the "lightning" lettering on the back plate which is a bonus.

The last component to complete this SFF gaming build will be the Asus VG248QE 144Hz monitor. It wouldnt make much sense getting a ballin graphics card without getting a ballin monitor. Currently im using the Acer x223w 1680x1050 which would completely negate the need for the GTX 680. Haha, its time to join the modern age with an HD setup.

So thats it for now. I will be posting pictures of the card and monitor as well as reviews as soon as i get them. Im hoping they will get ordered next monday but we'll see. But for now, let me know what you guys think and if you have any other ideas for a graphics/display combo around 800 USD, feel free to let me know


----------



## rpgman1

Nice build. I'm trying to decide on what components to shop for when Haswell comes out. The Node 304 is a nice case I'm looking into. The problem is limited space, so what type of liquid cooling CPU kit and PSU would fit in the Node 304? For the PSU, I want it to be at least 80Plus Platinum and fully modular, but it has to be small enough to fit in the case. Great choice on the video card though. Can't wait to see more pics of your build.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Nice build. I'm trying to decide on what components to shop for when Haswell comes out. The Node 304 is a nice case I'm looking into. The problem is limited space, so what type of liquid cooling CPU kit and PSU would fit in the Node 304? For the PSU, I want it to be at least 80Plus Platinum and fully modular, but it has to be small enough to fit in the case. Great choice on the video card though. Can't wait to see more pics of your build.


Liquid cooling is pretty much non existent other than AIO coolers. As for the platinum PSU, the smallest youre going to get is 160mm and you can forget about modular. anything more than the size i have is completely non compatible with this case unless you arent going to be using a dedicated video card. Theyre simply too long and the connectors will interfere with the video card. I would stick with the "ST" series from Silverstone as theyre only 140mm in length, fully modular. You can get away with a normal sized one but youll end up with a ton of unused cables to clog the interior.

If you can give me some specifics on what you are planning on building, i might be a better help to you. Thanks









Oh yeah, why wait for haswell? June is soooooo far away!!!


----------



## frack0

There are at least gold 160mm partial modular PSUs that will work with long GPU cards like those from Seasonic, you just need to pay attention to the receptacle location. Seasonic G-series they are lower than the card.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Liquid cooling is pretty much non existent other than AIO coolers. As for the platinum PSU, the smallest youre going to get is 160mm and you can forget about modular. anything more than the size i have is completely non compatible with this case unless you arent going to be using a dedicated video card. Theyre simply too long and the connectors will interfere with the video card. I would stick with the "ST" series from Silverstone as theyre only 140mm in length, fully modular. You can get away with a normal sized one but youll end up with a ton of unused cables to clog the interior.
> 
> If you can give me some specifics on what you are planning on building, i might be a better help to you. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, why wait for haswell? June is soooooo far away!!!


June is where my birthday is. As for components, I might go with a GTX 670 video card. Still need to decide on an AIO cooler and a PSU. Looking at Fractal Design's website, it looks like the Node 304 can fit PSUs up to 160mm in length, but the modular connectors have to be shorter than 160mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> There are at least gold 160mm partial modular PSUs that will work with long GPU cards like those from Seasonic, you just need to pay attention to the receptacle location. Seasonic G-series they are lower than the card.


Sounds good, but won't those long cables make a mess?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> June is where my birthday is. As for components, I might go with a GTX 670 video card. Still need to decide on an AIO cooler and a PSU.
> Sounds good, but won't those long cables make a mess?


long cables will make a major mess like what is shown in some earlier photos of my build. Im sure any 120/140mm rad will work back there. I havent seen a 140 setup with this case but i dont see why you couldnt use one? There is more than enough clearance over the VRM and water black to accommodate a 120 rad.

*FRACK0:* As for the Semi-Modular PSU, still wont be compatible if hes going with a 670. My cables mash against my card and its shorter in length than the 670. With that being said, i dont need to do the math on why it wont work







EDIT: unless he wants to route cables in front of the card and then throughout the case, semi modular MIGHT work. I wouldnt do it though.


----------



## frack0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> long cables will make a major mess like what is shown in some earlier photos of my build. Im sure any 120/140mm rad will work back there. I havent seen a 140 setup with this case but i dont see why you couldnt use one? There is more than enough clearance over the VRM and water black to accommodate a 120 rad.
> 
> *FRACK0:* As for the Semi-Modular PSU, still wont be compatible if hes going with a 670. My cables mash against my card and its shorter in length than the 670. With that being said, i dont need to do the math on why it wont work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: unless he wants to route cables in front of the card and then throughout the case, semi modular MIGHT work. I wouldnt do it though.


The GTX 670s I've looked at were less than 10 inches, some Corsair(CX,TX) and Seasonic with 160mm length semi-modulars will work with cards that length no problem due to position of modular connectors. Had an MSI Twin Frozr ~8 inch card on mine before it died with a G-Series Seasonic (the mod connectors run below the bottom of the GPU card). BTW, also currently using an NZXT Kraken X40(140mm AIO) in my Node 304, there is *just* enough room for a card but could use a bit of modding to the mounting holes for just a bit more room(Kraken back plate took some modding to work on a P8Z77-I Asus mobo luckily it's plastic).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Sounds good, but won't those long cables make a mess?


The G-Series have shorter flat mod cables, almost too short in some cases.

Of course you can wait til these are available









http://rog.asus.com/214602013/graphics-cards-2/asus-gtx-670-directcu-mini-small-size-full-power/


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frack0*
> 
> The GTX 670s I've looked at were less than 10 inches, some Corsair(CX,TX) and Seasonic with 160mm length semi-modulars will work with cards that length no problem due to position of modular connectors. Had an MSI Twin Frozr ~8 inch card on mine before it died with a G-Series Seasonic (the mod connectors run below the bottom of the GPU card). BTW, also currently using an NZXT Kraken X40(140mm AIO) in my Node 304, there is *just* enough room for a card but could use a bit of modding to the mounting holes for just a bit more room(Kraken back plate took some modding to work on a P8Z77-I Asus mobo luckily it's plastic).
> The G-Series have shorter flat mod cables, almost too short in some cases.
> 
> Of course you can wait til these are available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/214602013/graphics-cards-2/asus-gtx-670-directcu-mini-small-size-full-power/


That video card is interesting. It will go well with the Node 304. Now need to look for a fully modular PSU with shorter cables. Silverstone's Strider Gold PSUs fit the bill, but I wonder if Seasonic has some that are like Silverstone's Strider Gold PSUs.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> That video card is interesting. It will go well with the Node 304. Now need to look for a fully modular PSU with shorter cables. Silverstone's Strider Gold PSUs fit the bill, but I wonder if Seasonic has some that are like Silverstone's Strider Gold PSUs.


Silverstone is the only company that im aware of that has the small, high wattage, full modular PSUs. As for shorter cables, youre going to have to get the PP05 cable kit if youre going to go with the Silverstone. 25 bux isnt bad for a short cable kit.

EDIT: Heres a great review on the 304. That GTX 580 is roughly 10.5 inches in length. Note the space between the bottom of the card and the bottom of the case. Its pretty much 1/2 and inch (including me measuring my own case). NOT much room at all. All i can say is its a huge risk and you will be vastly disappointed with that choice! I mean, its not like i have my own build log with this particular case and what not right?


----------



## GrayMatter

x2 on the Silverstone ST series. It is what I have and I love it. You have to be carefull with any 160mm modular. I wouldn't recommend it. Also if you go with a Silverstone you have the option of getting the short cable kit which I highly recommend, it really helps to declutter the interior.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMatter*
> 
> x2 on the Silverstone ST series. It is what I have and I love it. You have to be carefull with any 160mm modular. I wouldn't recommend it. Also if you go with a Silverstone you have the option of getting the short cable kit which I highly recommend, it really helps to declutter the interior.


Guess I'll go with the Silverstone Strider Gold PSU then, but decide whether to get the 550w or 650w version.


----------



## the petes

Oh yeah











I should be getting these fun little bits by thursday, even with shoprunner 2 day shipping and shipping to northern california. Newegg is a little weird like that.


----------



## disaster999

Recently picked up the Node 304 to replace the SilverStone SG-08. The Silverstone is not a bad case but cable management is a nightmare. Although I wont see it once the system is built, every time I open it up Im disgusted by it.

Here are some specs:

Intel i5 3470 CPU
Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI motherboard
Adata 8bg ram
Zotac GTX960 Amp Edition graphics card
SilverStone Strider Plus 500W PSU
Samsung 850 Evo 250gb SSD
Intel 320 120gb SSD (old Boot drive)
Seagate 500gb Storage drive

Im not TOO into the whole overclocking or custom everything scene so my rig isnt too over the top. Im not running 4 monitors at QHD resolution or anything. It plays all my games I want to play just fine.





Overall Im very pleased with this new setup. The Modular power supply with the ribbon style flat cables made it very easy to tuck the 24pin wire. As you can see its very open inside the case and airflow is improved. Theres plenty of space for me to install any graphics card I want. Might need to do some more cable management but its not a big deal.

The only complaint I have is the harddrive cages. I understand what they are trying to do being all modular and stuff. but trying to cable manage the power and sata cables is a pain. All 3 of my harddrives faces a different direction so I have to twist and turn the SATA power and Data cables to suit.


----------

